# Kinda late, but...



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2008)

This was my Thanksgiving dinner.  Who want's turkey anyway...?








Here's one of my dad flipping one of them so you can get a sense of the scale of these steaks.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, you just made my mouth water.  We went Christmas shopping today and was going to stop at the steakhouse for dinner, but the kids were done with shopping way too early.  Ended up going back home and settling for pizza.

Nice weather too.  Thanksgiving is too cold to be outside messing around with the grill.  Short sleeves on Thanksgiving?  Oh how jealous am I?  LOL


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Short sleeves on Thanksgiving?  Oh how jealous am I?  LOL



Well, it _was_ too cold to wear shorts this year...  

You never know what the weather is going to do in the winter here.  It could be 30 one day, and 80 the next...  (Usually not to those extremes, but sometimes it really is like that.)


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 6, 2008)

Why oh why did I open this thread... here it is, 11:40 at night and now I'm hungry. 

must... have... willpower!

Looks like you had a good thanksgiving, glad to see


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 7, 2008)

Glad to find out I'm not the only one who had a steak (ribeye) for Thanksgiving!


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 7, 2008)

mmm....steak sounds good


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 12, 2008)

very big and thick

but burned?????


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 12, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> very big and thick
> 
> but burned?????


 
Just a little "blackened" to lock in the flavor!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 12, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> Just a little "blackened" to lock in the flavor!



Exactly.  

I assure you, they were fine.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 12, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> very big and thick
> 
> but burned?????


"Philadelphia rare" is one of my favorite ways to have a steak!  And that is: cooked hard and fast, "almost" burned on the outside but still rare or rare/medium on the inside.  Hmmmm Hmmmm good


----------



## notelliot (Dec 13, 2008)

OH. YOU. BASTARD. I didn't get an invite?  hahah


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL!!


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 13, 2008)

Making me hungry looking at these pics.  Steak for Thanksgiving... I like that idea.


----------



## jane.aidan (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to eat that one....  make me hungry


----------

